

More technology glitches on the LSE (malware) - wbhart
http://www.cityam.com/news-and-analysis/virus-hits-lse-website-after-trading-glitch

======
willvarfar
wtf do companies show syndicated ads on their pages?

right now the last thing the LSE needs is to look technically incompetent or
insecure.

~~~
wbhart
I'm amazed that some hours later google chrome still reports that there is
malware on the site. According to the article the ad with the offending
malware was removed. So what gives, basically?

